# assassin snail - haven't seen it for over a week



## uminocha (Jun 29, 2011)

About ten days ago I bought one assassin snail to control the snail infestation in my 10 gallon tank.

I haven't seen it anywhere. I know they burrow but is it alive? I think I have a trumpet snail(?) and I see it burrowing about.

Any clues?

Thanx


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

I often don't see my assassin snails. I put 6 in a 10 gallon to control snails (I have lots of snails) and its entirely possible I could have 10 or 15 by now and never know it. I can usually find 1 or 2 out and that's all. Give it some time, if you start seeing empty snail shells pile up in front of the tank, its doing its job.


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, he's in there. I usually see the most in my tank when the lights first turn on.


----------



## APlantedAquarium (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, mine burrow in the gravel during the day and come out at night.


----------

